# Alles aus? Rosie Huntington-Whiteley und Jason Statham legen Beziehungspause ein



## beachkini (3 Sep. 2013)

*Ist es wirklich aus? Model Rosie Huntington-Whiteley, 26, und Jason Statham, 45, sollen eine Beziehungspause eingelegt haben. Ist der große Altersunterschied zwischen den beiden schuld an der Trennung?*​
Die Schöne und der Starke - lange Zeit waren sie eines Traumpaare in Hollywood. Doch wie das in der Traumfabrik mittlerweile üblich ist, hält nichts für die Ewigkeit. So auch bei dem "Victoria's Secret"-Model und dem "The Expendables"-Darsteller.

Wie "mail online" jetzt berichtet, sollen sie sich zunächst eine Auszeit gönnen, weil sie noch immer Hoffnung haben, dass sie ihre Probleme wieder in den Griff bekommen.

"Keine andere Person ist involviert. Sie lieben einander sehr und gehen nicht an die Öffentlichkeit, weil noch immer hoffen, ihre Probleme aufarbeiten zu können", erzählt die Quelle.

Doch manchmal reicht es einfach nicht, sich zu lieben. "Die Dinge standen aber nicht gut. Es gab viele Streitereien und sie brauchen ein bisschen Abstand. Sie nehmen sich eine Auszeit voneinander. Man muss sich auch vor Augen führen, dass sie fast 20 Jahre auseinander sind - da sind Probleme vorprogrammiert", heißt es weiter.

Erst kürzlich soll Rosie in einem Interview gesagt haben, dass der Altersunterschied sie nicht störe. "Ich fühle mich dort zu Hause, wo er ist. Ich bin nicht an anderen Männern interessiert, ich habe den Mann, den ich brauche. Sein Intellekt und seine Stärke sind sehr anziehend", schwärmt sie.

Zuletzt wurden die beiden Mitte August zusammen gesehen, dabei sahen sie aber alles andere als glücklich aus.

Vielleicht ist eine Pause genau das Richtige, um herauszufinden, dass sie sich zu sehr lieben, um voneinander getrennt zu sein. (ok-magazin.de)


----------



## MetalFan (3 Sep. 2013)

Diese Klatschblätter  - bei der letzten Meldung von Jason's fast ertrinken hieß es noch das es Gerüchte über einen baldigen Heiratsantrag gibt!


----------



## Punisher (3 Sep. 2013)

Hilfe, und jetzt? In China ist gerade ein Sack Reis umgefallen


----------

